

Startup weekend coming to Amsterdam next weekend - DeusExMachina
http://amsterdam.startupweekend.org/

======
tomh-
Anyone going from HN? I considered, but personally I like to go to a
dev/designer oriented meetup at this point.

~~~
DeusExMachina
I've been thinking about organizing a meetup recently. I'm just waiting to
settle a little bit here in Amsterdam, since I'm new, then I will do it. If in
the meanwhile someone wants to do it, of course he is welcome.

------
mdemare
Sounds awesome, I've just registered! Hope to see more of you guys there. Any
ideas that you're going to present?

